# Real Madrid - Juventus. 13 Maggio 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Canale 5.



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

Ritorno di semifinale di Champions League tra il Real e la Juventus. La squadra di Ancelotti, con il pareggio deludente contro il Valencia per 2-2, dice praticamente addio alla Liga. Il Barca ha un vantaggio di 4 punti a meno due partite dalla fine. Ancelotti fallisce cosi il secondo obiettivo stagionale. Ora mancherà solo la Cl e non sarà facile per Allegri passare il turno.

Tony Kroos è uscito nel primo tempo per un problema muscolare. Non si sa ancora se ci sarà Mercoledì. 

La Juventus, invece, ha fatto giocare tutti i panchinari. Forze fresche e Pogba è tornato (con tanto di gol).

La Juventus passa se:

- Pareggiano
- Vincono
- Perdono con un gol di scarto dal 3-2 in su

Con l'1-0 la Juve è fuori. Col 2-1 ci saranno i supplementari.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Canale 5


A seguire i commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2015)

Speriamo che gioca Kroos. Senza di lui si fa dura per il Real.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2015)

Boh.. per me passa il Real. Non riesco proprio ad immaginare i gobbi in finale. Non sono da finale.

Il Real ha salutato la Liga, e Mercoledì giocheranno al 100% visto che è l'unica competizione rimasta. Oltre al fatto che non penso che sbaglieranno la terza partita di fila.

Allegri poi in Spagna ha sempre fatto pena. Ha perso contro il Real, a Malaga, a Barcellona. 6 partite in Spagna un solo pareggio. Resto sconfitte. Al real basta solo 1-0


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Real è sulle gambe, senza giocatori chiave e col morale a terra. L'esatto opposto dela Juve. Ho ben pochi dubbi sull'esito della gara


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2015)

Sono sempre più convinto che passerà la Juventus. Vincendo al Bernabeu 0-2.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2015)

Vince la Juve 5-0


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Maggio 2015)

Passano e prima della finale si spacca messi.


----------



## Iblahimovic (10 Maggio 2015)

ancelotti santo subito, ha fatto un nuovo miracolo: ha creato la juventus europea allenando la squadra più forte del mondo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2015)

Se mancasse anche Kroos, contando i difficili recuperi degli altri, sarebbe una bella gatta da pelare per il Real....
Per ora da sta partita dovrebbe uscire la vittima sacrificale del Barca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2015)

Passerà la Juventus, ho questa sensazione da prima della partita di andata, per un mero fatto statistico, perché è improbabile che il Real faccia due finali di fila.


----------



## Hammer (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Real è scoppiato e ha fuori mezza squadra. Dico solo questo


----------



## O Animal (10 Maggio 2015)

Attenzione a dare morto il Real perché il Valencia sta giocando una gran stagione ed è davanti al tanto celebrato Siviglia...

Vedendo il carattere delle merengues nel secondo tempo di ieri non credo che per la Juve sarà così facile al Bernabeu...


----------



## Snake (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Real quest'anno in casa ha sempre segnato almeno un gol, quindi la Juve se passa il turno di sicuro non lo passa con lo 0-0 ma deve segnare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2015)

Questa è la partita più difficile per il Real di Ancelotti per una serie di motivi, come la condizione fisica, psicologica e infortuni.

Se i Blancos passano avranno un mese per recuperare tutti gli infortunati e vedremo una Finale storica.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Real magari un gol lo potrà fare, ma ne prenderà anche almeno uno con la difesa che ha. Per me non ha grandi possibilità in questo momento.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2015)

*Tony Kroos dal suo profilo twitter ha rassicurato i tifosi merengues sulla sua presenza contro la Juventus.*


----------



## Dexter (10 Maggio 2015)

Chiellini sono abbastanza sicuro che farà disastri, quindi non vedo come possano passare.


----------



## Principe (10 Maggio 2015)

Io mi sto convincendo che passi la Juve , purtroppo ci rivedo l' Inter del 2010 , gli sta andando tutto dritto . Ho tanta paura .


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2015)

Spero che il Real gliene faccia 15. Ma temo il pareggino...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2015)

il real è in una forma ridicola...gli manca troppo modric, e benzema, senza considerare la difesa imbarazzante. Temo per il peggio.
Questi sono talmente sfondati, che in finale beccano un barcellona spompato, sicuro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Passerà la Juventus, ho questa sensazione da prima della partita di andata, per un mero fatto statistico, perché è improbabile che il Real faccia due finali di fila.



esatto, è da un po che sostengo questa cosa


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Passerà la Juventus, ho questa sensazione da prima della partita di andata, per un mero fatto statistico, perché è improbabile che il Real faccia due finali di fila.



Lo United fece due finali consecutive 08 e 09
Lo stesso il Valencia.
Il Bayern 2 anni fa
la rube tra 86 e 88 tre finali
il Milan 92-95 tre finali
Non è una cosa impossibile.. più che altro, non c'è mai stata una squadra che ha vinto la champions due anni di fila..solo il milan ma era ancora la coppa campioni

Certo che se il Real va in finale e perde con il Barca, penso che sarebbe la vergogna del secolo per i madridisti.. non so quanto conviene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo United fece due finali consecutive 08 e 09
> Lo stesso il Valencia.
> Il Bayern 2 anni fa
> la rube tra 86 e 88 tre finali
> ...


Non ho detto che non è possibile, ho detto che è statisticamente improbabile se parliamo di Real Madrid.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Maggio 2015)

Il Real contro il Valencia non mi è piaciuto per niente. Nelle ripartenze avversarie hanno palesato la stessa disorganizzazione vista a Torino. Se ci aggiungiamo le non brillanti condizioni di Cr7 e Bale tenderei a vedere favorita la Juve. Non sono gufate, vedo veramente favoriti i bianconeri visto che il Real almeno un gol, per me, lo prenderà. L'unica speranza è che a risolvere la partita siano le giocate dei loro fuoriclasse (come Isco ieri sera).


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Maggio 2015)

*Sarà Eriksson l'arbitro di Real Madrid-Juventus.*


----------



## Mou (11 Maggio 2015)

La stampa continua a parlare di Real Madrid allo sbando... Io non mi fido neanche un po'. Servirà un'impresa.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> La stampa continua a parlare di Real Madrid allo sbando... Io non mi fido neanche un po'. Servirà un'impresa.



sono allo sbando, altro che... hanno preso due gol dal valencia in modo imbarazzante. Difesa inesistente. Ed è evidente che ronaldo e bale sono fuori forma. Se non li battete ora, o almeno se non andate in finale in queste condizioni, non so sinceramente quando potrete farlo. Un'occasione migliore di questa non c'è.


----------



## Mou (11 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sono allo sbando, altro che... hanno preso due gol dal valencia in modo imbarazzante. Difesa inesistente. Ed è evidente che ronaldo e bale sono fuori forma. Se non li battete ora, o almeno se non andate in finale in queste condizioni, non so sinceramente quando potrete farlo. Un'occasione migliore di questa non c'è.



Le partite però vanno giocate e vinte. Finché non leggerò un risultato favorevole al
'90 non starò tranquillo.


----------



## Renegade (11 Maggio 2015)

Che dire? Il Real Madrid sembra allo sbando, ma lo era anche al 92esimo contro l'Atletico Madrid in finale. Di sicuro non è l'armata imbattibile che si vuole far credere. Ha preso schiaffi da molte squadre quest'anno, compresi Sociedad, Shalke 04, Atletico per più volte di fila e in modo imbarazzante. Se la Juventus vuole, può passare. Di certo se Allegri va al Bernabeu con la difesa a 3 ne prende 8. L'importante è non fare il catenaccio. Va fatto pressing e gioco offensivo dal primo minuto. La possono sia pareggiare che vincere solo ed esclusivamente con aggressività e agonismo, proprio come fa l'Atletico Madrid.

Più che del ritorno di Benzema (un vero fenomeno, niente da invidiare a Suarez e Cavani), mi preoccuperei di Ronaldo. Sicuramente avrà visto gli elogi alla prestazione di Messi contro il Bayern Monaco, che ha praticamente deciso la partita. Quindi potrebbe voler rispondere all'argentino. Che dici [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]?

Comunque fino alla fine di questa CL: forza Allegri e FORZA JUVENTUS! 

PS. Se il Real Madrid va in finale, dal Barcellona ne prende 4. Se becca il Bayern, subisce la vendetta del 4-0. Se invece è la Juventus ad andare in finale col Barcellona, non è poi così scontata. Ricordiamoci che Allegri li ha demoliti giocando con Muntari e Pazzini.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Maggio 2015)

La finale non è mai scontata perché è una partita secca, e può succedere di tutto in una singola partita, dove alla fine sono gli episodi a fare la differenza. Considerando poi che il barcellona è in questo momento in una forma straripante, bisognerà vedere se riusciranno a mantenerla fino al 7 giugno. Se la juve fa in finale, ha il 50% di possibilità di vincere. 
In ogni caso leggere forza allegri e forza juventus, fa strano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Che dire? Il Real Madrid sembra allo sbando, ma lo era anche al 92esimo contro l'Atletico Madrid in finale. Di sicuro non è l'armata imbattibile che si vuole far credere. Ha preso schiaffi da molte squadre quest'anno, compresi Sociedad, Shalke 04, Atletico per più volte di fila e in modo imbarazzante. Se la Juventus vuole, può passare. Di certo se Allegri va al Bernabeu con la difesa a 3 ne prende 8. L'importante è non fare il catenaccio. Va fatto pressing e gioco offensivo dal primo minuto. La possono sia pareggiare che vincere solo ed esclusivamente con aggressività e agonismo, proprio come fa l'Atletico Madrid.
> 
> Più che del ritorno di Benzema (un vero fenomeno, niente da invidiare a Suarez e Cavani), mi preoccuperei di Ronaldo. Sicuramente avrà visto gli elogi alla prestazione di Messi contro il Bayern Monaco, che ha praticamente deciso la partita. Quindi potrebbe voler rispondere all'argentino. Che dici [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]?
> 
> ...



Dico che Ronaldo per quanto sia motivato, difficilmente potrà vincerla da solo. Servono 11 leoni mercoledì.

Ci sarà Kroos?


----------



## Aragorn (11 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ci sarà Kroos?



Su Twitter ha scritto che sta bene ed è pronto per mercoledì.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2015)

Per me la Juve può vincere anche al ritorno.
In questo momento è più squadra rispetto al Real, che è anche meno in forma rispetto ai bianconeri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Su Twitter ha scritto che sta bene ed è pronto per mercoledì.


Ottimo.


----------



## mistergao (12 Maggio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per me la Juve può vincere anche al ritorno.
> In questo momento è più squadra rispetto al Real, che è anche meno in forma rispetto ai bianconeri.



Perfetto. Per me il Real ha non più del 25% di probabilità di passare e se Llorente faceva il 3-1...
Sono una squadra sulle gambe e con i nervi tesi, ma paradossalmente proprio questa può essere la loro forza: il Real mi dà l'impressione di essere una squadra che può vincere solo quando l'isteria si trasforma voglia di farcela, devono essere pazzi per vincere, chiara eredità di un allenatore come Mourinho.
Di là c'è una squadra (la Juventus) ben più solida e organizzata e che giocherà con la forza dei nervi distesi (anche se meno che all'andata, perchè adesso qualcosa da perdere c'è), prevedo una partita con parecchi ammoniti e forse anche qualche espulso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2015)

*I convocati del Real Madrid:
*
Portieri: Casillas, Keylor Navas y Pacheco.

Difensori: Varane, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrão, Carvajal, Marcelo, Arbeloa y Nacho.

Centrocampisti: Kroos, James, Lucas Silva, Bale, Isco e Illarra.

Attaccanti: Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema, Chicharito y Jesé.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Maggio 2015)

Non so chi odio piu tra i gobbi e quelli spagnoli


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

secondo voi quante probabilità ci sono che ci sia una finale di CL tutta spagnola per due anni di seguito? stasera lo sapremo, ma sono sempre più scettico sul Real


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2015)

Mamma mia che ansia. In questo momento, almeno personalmente, mi trovo in un limbo. Da un lato so che probabilmente usciremo e che comunque non sarebbe compromesso il giudizio sulla stagione, ma dall'altro so che comunque ci resterei male in caso di eliminazione (siamo pur semmpre ad un passo dalla finale cavolo!).


----------



## smallball (13 Maggio 2015)

la Juve parte favorita,ma dovra' giocare una super partita in quella bolgia


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (13 Maggio 2015)

la juve non doveva manco passare il girone, invece si ritroverà a vincere la coppa!!!


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

*Caldo infernale a Madrid. Questa sera ci saranno 40 gradi sul terreno di gioco. Secondo quanto riportato da Cadena Cope, la Uefa starebbe pensando di inserire due timeout. Uno a metà del primo tempo, l'altro a metà del secondo.*


----------



## 666psycho (13 Maggio 2015)

dai Ancellotti non ci deludere! Forza Real!


----------



## 666psycho (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Caldo infernale a Madrid. Questa sera ci saranno 40 gradi sul terreno di gioco. Secondo quanto riportato da Cadena Cope, la Uefa starebbe pensando di inserire due timeout. Uno a metà del primo tempo, l'altro a metà del secondo.*




mah... non l'hanno fatto manco al mondiale....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma gioca Kroos????

Si, ci vogliono oggi due time out.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Maggio 2015)

Io dico che passerà il Real e anche abbastanza facilmente.
Al primo gol del Real la carica agonistica di alcuni giocatori Juventini si farà eccessiva e partiranno i cartellini.
Da lì in poi sarà tutto in discesa per il Real


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali

Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Varane, Marcelo; Kroos, Isco, James Rodriguez; Ronaldo, Benzema, Bale

Juventus: Buffon; Lichsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Pirlo, Pogba, Marchisio, Vidal; Morata, Tévez*


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

formazione giustissima, bravo carlo, devono umiliarli


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Quell'inutile di cr7 scommetto che non combina nulla stasera. 

Dai smentiscimi facendone 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

comunque tre trequartisti, kroos isco e james due ali e una punta...o fanno la goleada oppure rischiano di uscire..


----------



## Victorss (13 Maggio 2015)

Il Real è la mia ultima speranza..se dovessero passare non posso tifare Barcellona..per quanto i gobbi li odi con tutto me stesso l'odio che ho per il Barcellona supera qualsiasi cosa.
Vi scongiuro Blancos non costringetemi a tifare i gobbi in finale di champion's league..


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Io dico che passerà il Real e anche abbastanza facilmente.
> Al primo gol del Real la carica agonistica di alcuni giocatori Juventini si farà eccessiva e partiranno i cartellini.
> Da lì in poi sarà tutto in discesa per il Real



Secondo me invece avverrà l'esatto contrario. Il Real partirà fortissimo poi però in un modo o nell'altro segnerà la Juve e a quel punto i blancos presi dalla foga alzeranno ulteriormente il baricentro diventando facile preda dei contropiedi bianconeri. Magari un paio di gol riusciranno a metterli a segno, il problema è che ne prenderanno altrettanti. Infatti pronostico 2 a 2.


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me siete troppo preoccupati. La juve ha fatto tanto, ma stasera uscirà. La scaramanzia è un'assurdità in generale e in particolare quando la differenza tra le due squadre è così alta.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Varane, Marcelo; Kroos, Isco, James Rodriguez; Ronaldo, Benzema, Bale
> 
> Juventus: Buffon; Lichsteiner, Bonucci, Chiellini, Evra; Pirlo, Pogba, Marchisio, Vidal; Morata, Tévez*




.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Maggio 2015)

Per me la Juve fa in finale e vince la coppa e da una parte sarei pure felice cosi gli interisti la smetteranno di dire triplette solo noi ecc.


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2015)

Leggerissima invidia.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma segna Benzina!


----------



## Hammer (13 Maggio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Secondo me siete troppo preoccupati. La juve ha fatto tanto, ma stasera uscirà. La scaramanzia è un'assurdità in generale e in particolare quando la differenza tra le due squadre è così alta.



Con la Juventus mi sono abituato ad attendermi di tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

e quando segna sto real


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Può succedere di tutto, non capisco chi da la rube per spacciata


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e quando segna sto real


.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma nooooo ma che fa Benzema


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Che pagliaccio marcelo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Dai bale


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Che mazzo che hanno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Ho iniziata a vederla da due minuti, per ora buon real, ma anche male la juve tutta dietro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

lol rigore, sembra una sceneggiata


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Daiiiiiiiiii rigore!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Rigore! !


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Rigore netto. Chiellini asino.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Chiellini.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Mi sbagliavo, rigore nettissimo, grande chiellini ahahah


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Gooooooooolllllllllllll

Ronaldooooooooooo


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Cr7!


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Maggio 2015)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

E uno (di tanti speriamo)


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Sembrava una palese simulazione invece c'è un fallo netto di Chiello


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

E uno


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Se il Real non fa stupìdate in difesa la porta a casa perché la Juve è inferiore.


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

che ritardato chiellini


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

All'inizio non sembrava rigore comunque.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

E adesso la goleada.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Sempre un piacere vedere i fallimenti dell'Onesto Giorgione. 
Hala Madrid


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Godevo di più se il rigore era rubato. Invece c'era


----------



## walter 22 (13 Maggio 2015)

Chiellini si dimentica che in europa gli arbitri non sono juventini, però se devo essere onesto per me è un rigore molto ma molto generoso. Comunque forza Real


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2015)

Chiellini stranamente in Europa e nella nazionale combina *sempre* disastri. Il calcio e un po diverso quando non si ha piu l'arbitraggio della Juve in Serie A.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> All'inizio non sembrava rigore comunque.



Si, sembrava una simulata da paura, invece al replay si è potuta notare la prodezza di chiellini


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Pobbà


----------



## davoreb (13 Maggio 2015)

Il Real ora ha la partita in mano.... Se perdono sono stupidi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Il real però ora deve affondare, ci vuole niente a beccar gol per una pirlata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Che gol si son mangiati questi?????????


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Noooo Cristina!!


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma che mazzo che hanno questi


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Maggio 2015)

ma tiraaaaaaa!!! che fa ronaldo???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Come rosica piccinini sul rigore lol


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ronaldo che asino


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Bale a passare la palla è proprio negato comunque


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Ovviamente chiellini in Europa dove non gode della protezione è un disastro ..


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Racchetta palle un mito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

La juve comunque sta reagendo bene ora. Se Ronaldo non faceva il pirla prima...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente chiellini in Europa dove non gode della protezione è un disastro ..



Stesso discorso quando gioca per'l Italia. Sara un caso...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Racchetta palle un mito.



Chi ? Hahhaa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

In difesa son proprio disastrosi gli spagnoli


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso quando gioca per'l Italia. Sara un caso...



In campionato ogni partita meriterebbe un rosso e alcune volte neanche lo ammoniscono


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Che cesso il benzinaio


----------



## Dapone (13 Maggio 2015)

ok ronaldo non vuole segnare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Devono fare il 2-0 prima della fine del primo tempo. Tutte ste azioni non concretizzate non mi piacciono


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2015)

La Juventus ha già ottenuto il massimo che poteva chiedere in CL ma anche la fortuna finisce.


----------



## davoreb (13 Maggio 2015)

Benzema è sottovalutato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Marcelo veramente un essere indegno


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma i due telecronisti che sostanze assumono?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Fossi in allegri leverei pirlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2015)

Chi e diffidato del Real?


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2015)

Maledetto Chiellini! Ci ha provato per tutta questa Champions a buttarci fuori ed ora ci è finalmente riuscito!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2015)

Comunque anche questo Real fa abbastanza pena. In difesa fanno ridere (come quasi tutte le squadre ormai) e in avanti cascano ad ogni minimo contatto. Una schifezza. D'altronde non si tratta di niente di minimamente sorprendente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Il real madrid comunque male, tante occasioni non concretizzate, se non era per quel pirla di chiellini stavano ancora 0-0. Se arrivano sull'1-0 fino al 70/80 esimo per me rischiano e neanche poco.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Maggio 2015)

su rodriguez c'era rigore, altro che giallo per simulazione.
non che fosse nettissimo, ma darlo non sarebbe stato uno scandalo.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il real madrid comunque male, tante occasioni non concretizzate, se non era per quel pirla di chiellini stavano ancora 0-0. Se arrivano sull'1-0 fino al 70/80 esimo per me rischiano e neanche poco.



Concordo. Stanno sbagliando troppo.


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

non era proprio la partita di Pogba questa, sulla destra il Real c'ha sempre un'autostrada davanti. Male pure Pirlo ma non mi sorprende, a sti livelli è un ex giocatore


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2015)

Spero tolga Pogba. Non era ancora pronto fisicamente per una partita come questa.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non era proprio la partita di Pogba questa, sulla destra il Real c'ha sempre un'autostrada davanti. Male pure Pirlo ma non mi sorprende, a sti livelli è un ex giocatore



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Scandaloso Piccinini, sta ancora rosicando per un rigore solare.


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Maggio 2015)

comunque, chiunque dovesse passare questa semifinale... a sensazione verrà asfaltato dal Barcellona, poi ovviamente nella partita secca tutto può succedere, e soprattutto nemmeno la difesa del Barcellona è così attenta eh


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Maggio 2015)

Sentire piccinini dire che quello non era un rigore netto mi fa venire il voltastomaco e io sono un suo estimatore.


----------



## vota DC (13 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Spero tolga Pogba. Non era ancora pronto fisicamente per una partita come questa.



Magari lo vuole tenere fino alla fine per usarlo come capro espiatorio come Niang crocifisso per il palo contro il Barca!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Pogba sinora inguardabile sul palcoscenico più importante della sua carriera. Mi sa che il prezzo scende a 75 milioni


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma veramente devo sentire gente come Piccinini per altri 3 anni? Ma non si vergogna nemmeno un po' a rosicare in quel modo?


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Squadre già lunghissime, partita aperta fino all'ultimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Il real comunque deve ringraziare di aver preso la juve, avrebbe preso una piallata assurda contro bayern o barcellona.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Maggio 2015)

Magari poi fa gol ma se questo Pogba costa 90 mln.. la Juve deve fare quel affare prima possibile

Male anche Pirlo


----------



## Dapone (13 Maggio 2015)

secondo me il real lo prende il gollettino


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Sarà per il caldo ma vedo un po' tutti spompati


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Più mazzo che anima.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Scontato. Lo avevamo detto.

Maledetti. Sta pippa di Morata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Il real merita di uscire. A sto punto spero che la juve gliene faccia più di uno...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Maggio 2015)

Moratta che non lo grita


----------



## Dapone (13 Maggio 2015)

eccallà. gli errori li paghi


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Odio la Juve ma il Real sto gol se lo merita tutto


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Dai Real.


----------



## Ciachi (13 Maggio 2015)

Il real fa pena!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Se penso alla sufficienza di ronaldo in quell'occasione del primo tempo... Pagliacci. Meritano di uscire


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2015)

bonera potrebbe essere tranquillamente titolare nel real.


----------



## Butcher (13 Maggio 2015)

Che pena sto Real

Oh comunque c'è niente da fare: Allegri vs Barcellona, è scritto.


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2015)

Real Madrid imbarazzante . Cristiano Ronaldo non lo voglio mai più paragonato a Messi .


----------



## Ciachi (13 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> bonera potrebbe essere tranquillamente titolare nel real.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Incredibile solo 3 mesi che lo diciamo che sarebbe finita così


----------



## hiei87 (13 Maggio 2015)

Mr. 1000 gol all'anno e cinquina contro il Granada tutte le volte che affronta una squadra ben organizzata ritorna sulla Terra.
Poi mi chiedo come si possa spendere 200 milioni l'anno e andare in giro con Casillas, Pepe, Carvajal e Benzema.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Vabbe tanto perdono lo stesso in finale... credo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Hanno un sedere indicibile


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2015)

Certo che Carletto...prima fa passare l'inter ora forse la juve.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma che mazzo hanno questi? Una roba mai vista


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Credevo avesse segnato Bale. Che fortuna la Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Il real ora è costretto a segnare su azione. Non glielo danno un altro rigore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Era meglio passasse l'atletico madrid


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Isco, Bale e Kroos inguaribili stasera


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Maggio 2015)

ma che difesa c'hanno questi? Morata aveva il tutto tempo di prendersi il cappuccino e poi tirare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Che schifo Bale, mamma mia


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Bale è diventato una lumaca. Ancelotti e la palestra...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Si ma Raga ma Ronaldo che fine ha fatto ? Trova una vera difesa e sparisce ... Boh


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

E chi segna adesso?


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Chicarito.


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2015)

bale e kroos vengono da infortuni se non erro.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma Raga ma Ronaldo che fine ha fatto ? Trova una vera difesa e sparisce ... Boh


Ha rubato già 3 palloni d'oro si sarà stufato. Sto cesso.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

Esce Benzema, si può direttamente spegnere il televisore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma quando li faranno mai 2 gol questi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Madò Iker.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2015)

È scritto. La coppa è della Juventus. Pazienza


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ora giustamente la Juve si coprirà di più. Alla fine per il Real è meglio così altrimenti faceva la figuraccia storica in finale


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Finita


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Che vergogna sto Real


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Casillas fantastico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Il real mi sa che perde anche questa, non la guardo manco più ora.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quando li faranno mai 2 gol questi?



mi basta uno


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

mamma mia che morto pirlo, ma che aspetta a levarlo?


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma Raga ma Ronaldo che fine ha fatto ? Trova una vera difesa e sparisce ... Boh



ma lo fa spesso...si nasconde poi esce all'improvviso.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma quanti tiri ha fatto il Real? Ho perso il conto.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Maggio 2015)

Bale ha sbagliato sport. Cristiano più lo vedo giocare in queste partite, più penso sia un fenomeno solo nei numeri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Vabbè, è finita dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

100 milioni bale


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma dai ma che fortuna incredibile. Bale 40 occasioni avrà avuto.


----------



## Dapone (13 Maggio 2015)

che pippa bale. 100mln


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vabbè, è finita dai.



Sarebbe finita se Marchisio avesse fatto il 2-1, calma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Rigore netto, non ci posso credere.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Che rischio Evra.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Rigore netto a favore del Real non concesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Si 100 milioni per BALE poi in difesa fanno ridere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Quanto odio Marcelo, mamma mia


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2015)

Ahaha no ma non rubano


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

E quando segna Bale.


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Bale senso del gol -90000


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2015)

che vergogna.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Quando ve lo dico io che tutti sti pseudo fenomeni odierni da 100 e passa milioni negli anni 80-90 sarebbero state delle comparse...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Marcelo sempre peggio, mamma mia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2015)

Pogba morto. Cosa aspetta toglierlo?


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2015)

Resta da sperare in Messi e soci


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Maggio 2015)

Cristiano Ronaldo un fantasma!


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

"Cccezionale Chiellini"


----------



## Marilson (13 Maggio 2015)

è finita dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma quanto stara bestemmiando Conte in questo momento?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma cosa fanno?


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma che fa Kross?


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

Se va beh ...


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2015)

Pirlo ormai per queste partite è finito. Vediamo se Conte ha il coraggio di panchinare Verratti per lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Il telecronista il peggiore della storia della TV ... Mamma mia che degrado mediaset


----------



## Ciachi (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma non era famoso il "sedere" di Sacchi??!?.... Allegri lo supera di brutto!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Avrà vinto anche tanto Ancelotti, ma è un mago a perdere certe partite


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il telecronista il peggiore della storia della TV ... Mamma mia che degrado mediaset



Il brutto è che dovremo sorbirceli per i prossimi tre anni


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

E' finita dai.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il telecronista il peggiore della storia della TV ... Mamma mia che degrado mediaset


.


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Dai raga la superfortuna é stata quella di Mou e di Di Matteo, questa Juve non ha avuto episodi epici come l Inter o il Chelsea


----------



## hiei87 (13 Maggio 2015)

Bale è i suoi 100 milioni sono l'emblema del calcio moderno. Uno sport nel quale conta più il lavoro svolto in palestra e sui campi di atletica che quello fatto col pallone. Uno sport da robottini.
E anche Ronaldo non è che sia molto diverso...Quando conta è solo gol su rigore e a porta vuota.


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

si vabbè ma così la juve un gol lo prende da un momento all'altro


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ora segna Pereyra.


----------



## Ciachi (13 Maggio 2015)

Vabbè .....speriamo in Messi e co.


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Maggio 2015)

Voi parlate di fortuna della juve, io ho visto due enormi occasioni mangiate da marchisio e pogba, senza le quali la partita sarebbe finita da un pezzo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> si vabbè ma così la juve un gol lo prende da un momento all'altro



Peccato che la partita è finita


----------



## Serginho (13 Maggio 2015)

Ronaldo stasera pare Destro


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

quanto è ignorante Tevez


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Solo Ancelotti poteva mandare questi qui in finale. Solo lui.


----------



## BB7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Finita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Che pena fanno questi madò


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Allegri, dico solo Allegri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Maggio 2015)

Godo per il real, perfetto esempio di anti calcio

E ora forza barca


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Questi in casa son riusciti a far gol solo su rigore, pazzesco


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

I tifosi del Real hanno poco da piangere, se fossero (miracolosamente) passati avrebbero preso una di quelle piallate a Berlino ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Ridicoli


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Il Real ha avuto 3873 occasioni. Bisogna fare complimenti anche a Buffon e ai suoi interventi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2015)

Alcuni qui lo scrivevano da settimane che siamo tornati indietro di cinque anni. E siamo stati spernacchiati, proprio come cinque anni fa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Maggio 2015)

È successo veramente! Ahah


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo Ancelotti poteva mandare questi qui in finale. Solo lui.



l'ha già fatto nel 2010 con l'inter, è già tutto scritto.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ancora non ci credo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Maggio 2015)

Sara licenziato Ancelotti, ma il fallimento e tutto di Perez.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Speriamo in Messi a sto punto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2015)

Grandissima Juve, grandissimo Max


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Il Barcellona ha stappato la bottiglia


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Maggio 2015)

Sia mai che venga Ancelotti al Milan... giocano da far schifo


----------



## Butcher (13 Maggio 2015)

E niente, noi l'avevamo detto che sarebbe stato un InterBis!


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2015)

E comunque come sempre hanno rubato perché i rigori c'erano entrambi .


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Complimenti alla Juve soprattutto a Tevez che è un grandissimo campione ma il Real ha fatto tantissimi errori.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Maggio 2015)

Amo ancelotti ma di merita l'esonero. Questo real non può uscire contro questa Juve. Tralasciando che hanno avuto fortuna che c'era un'altro rigore netto per il Real. Il fallimento è suo. Ha fallito su tutti i fronti. 
Ora spero nel Barcellona.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Fosse passato l'Atletico, io sono sicuro che Simeone non sarebbe MAI uscito contro la Juventus. MAI.

Comunque sono in finale. Quindi complimenti a loro.


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Maggio 2015)

Juve meritatamente in finale.

Allegri n'era bono, eh? Parco Bio.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

underhill84 ha scritto:


> sia mai che venga ancelotti al milan... Giocano da far schifo



mai!


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2015)

No vabbe.. ero fuori...

SPARATEMI... niente è il loro anno ragazzi.. pazzesco, è un incubo.. in estate tutti a prendere per le chiappe Allegri?


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Maggio 2015)

Mortazza ti odio profondamente e visceralmente. Stai alla larga dal Milan


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Conte comunque starà implodendo


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Juve che parte sfavoritissima ma occhio al colpaccio. Ma il trio del Barcellona è impressionante. Comunque è già un traguardo per la Juve di essere arrivata in finale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha stappato la bottiglia



Penso che l'avrebbe stappata se fosse passato il Real sinceramente


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

se conosco la supponenza del barcellona pensano di aver già vinto la coppa, come nel 94 contro di noi.


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona ha stappato la bottiglia



Anche il Real festeggiava al sorteggio...


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Juve meritatamente in finale.
> 
> Allegri n'era bono, eh? Parco Bio.



Lo posso continuare a ripetere per sempre allegri quest' anno sta facendo bene lo devo dire ma rimane un allenatore mediocre . L'ho sempre pensato e non cambio idea .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2015)

Ora mi aspetto che un asteroide colpisca il trio di attacco del Barcellona in allenamento.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti vade retro...

Bale trasformato in un action man scarso, squadra che fa belle azioni perché sono fenomeni ma gioca poco a calcio


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti dovrebbe vergognarsi per esser uscito contro una squadra come la Juve allenata da uno come allegri. Ora forza barca. Luigino Enrico sbatti fuori i gobbi dai. Sarebbe divertente... Tutti rivalutano allegri ma non Luis Enrique. Coerenza?


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Maggio 2015)

Chiellini alzerà la coppa in faccia a Messi. Non mi sento bene


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Maggio 2015)

Finale meritata, ma hanno avuto la fortuna di beccare la più abbordabile tra Bayern, Barca e Real. In pratica tutti sorteggi fortunati.

E comunque fossi in loro non sarei così contento di fare da sparring partner il 6 giugno contro Messi Suarez e Neymar...  i primi di giugno potremmo avere molti motivi per festeggiare tra vicende societarie e non...


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

----) http://www.milanworld.net/juventus-...o-20-45-tv-canale-5-a-vt28116.html#post693429


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti direttamente o indirettamente ha contribuito alle tre delusioni più cocenti della mia carriera da tifoso. Istanbul, Inter 2010 e ora Juve ...


----------



## UDG (13 Maggio 2015)

Questa Juventus non ha dimostrato nulla ha solo avuto la fortuna di incontrare le tre squadre messe peggio. Borussia, monaco e real madrid.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Maggio 2015)

Sai che goduria se la Juve perde la finale, l'ennesima finale. xD


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Maggio 2015)

È una bella cosa per l'Italia... speriamo anche in EL di avere almeno una squadra in finale.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Finale meritata, ma hanno avuto la fortuna di beccare la più abbordabile tra Bayern, Barca e Real. In pratica tutti sorteggi fortunati.
> 
> E comunque fossi in loro non sarei così contento di fare da sparring partner il 6 giugno contro Messi Suarez e Neymar...  i primi di giugno potremmo avere molti motivi per festeggiare tra vicende societarie e non...



Io non sono fiducioso. Affronteranno il Barca diversamente dal bayern. Sfrutteranno la scarsa difesa dei blaugrana.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Maggio 2015)

Col sedere che hanno i gobbi in finale il barca avrà infortunati messi, neymar e suarez.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ancelotti vade retro...
> 
> Bale trasformato in un action man scarso, squadra che fa belle azioni perché sono fenomeni ma gioca poco a calcio



Cristo santo. Bale lo hanno distrutto. DISTRUTTO. E' diventato una lumaca.


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ancelotti dovrebbe vergognarsi per esser uscito contro una squadra come la Juve allenata da uno come allegri. Ora forza barca. Luigino Enrico sbatti fuori i gobbi dai. Sarebbe divertente... Tutti rivalutano allegri ma non Luis Enrique. Coerenza?



Beh, oddio, è un pò più facile rivalutare Allegri che allena la Juve ed è in finale che Luis Enrique che allena forse la squadra più forte d'europa.


----------



## Dapone (13 Maggio 2015)

allora, che la juve non sia una squadra che vorresti vedere in una finale di champions, o per lo meno che non ti aspetti, ci sta.

però ha meritato in quasi tutte le partite. 

è un incubo anche per me, ma obiettivamente ha meritato.


----------



## UDG (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma secondo voi il modo di giocare della Juventus è da champions? Boh


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io non sono fiducioso. Affronteranno il Barca diversamente dal bayern. Sfrutteranno la scarsa difesa dei blaugrana.



ma sicuro, faranno pressing selvaggio e ripartenze, e il barca contro questo tipo di squadre fa una fatica immane, se la affronti a viso aperto loro ci vanno a nozze.


----------



## cremone (13 Maggio 2015)

Partita non bellissima.......Real sciupone, tutti male in attacco, CR7 il meno peggio ma sparito nella ripresa quando più contava ma Kroos peggiore di tutti


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Io ho sempre difeso Allegri e l'ho sempre considerato un ottimo allenatore. Ma MAI E POI MAI mi sarei aspettato di vederlo in una finale di Champions. Mai nella vita.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> È una bella cosa per l'Italia... speriamo anche in EL di avere almeno una squadra in finale.



E' una grande cosa. Però gli juventini chi li sente ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cristo santo. Bale lo hanno distrutto. DISTRUTTO. E' diventato una lumaca.



Ci credo guardalo è triplicato in 2 anni


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Maggio 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi il modo di giocare della Juventus è da champions? Boh



Sicuramente molto più del Real, che ha fatto una partita (in casa!!!) che definire imbarazzante è poco.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma sicuro, faranno pressing selvaggio e ripartenze, e il barca contro questo tipo di squadre fa una fatica immane, se la affronti a viso aperto loro ci vanno a nozze.



Appunto. Poi se riescono a sbloccarla subito allora può finire anche 4-0.


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Maggio 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi il modo di giocare della Juventus è da champions? Boh



Sono in finale, quindi direi di si.


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi sono un pelino contento che un pezzo di italia va in una finale di champions dopo tanti anni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi il modo di giocare della Juventus è da champions? Boh



Perché il real? E' stato veramente ridicolo in entrambe le partite. Oggettivamente nelle 2 partite ha dimostrato molto più la juve che il real.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ancelotti dovrebbe vergognarsi per esser uscito contro una squadra come la Juve allenata da uno come allegri. Ora forza barca. Luigino Enrico sbatti fuori i gobbi dai. Sarebbe divertente... Tutti rivalutano allegri ma non Luis Enrique. Coerenza?



Peccato che il Barcellona abbia una squadra della madonna e un attacco del signore pagato e stipendiato a fior di milioni, mentre la Juve di campioni ne ha uno per reparto al massimo

Dai su


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Maggio 2015)

E come si sapeva, queste partite dentro-fuori sono sempre apertissime. Altro che "dove volete che vadano"


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre difeso Allegri e l'ho sempre considerato un ottimo allenatore. Ma MAI E POI MAI mi sarei aspettato di vederlo in una finale di Champions. Mai nella vita.



E sacchi che proprio quest'anno aveva detto "quando vincerai una champions allora potrai venirmi a fare da lezione o roba del genere" 

Comunque, un certo Ferguson diceva che Allegri era un grande allenatore.. quest'anno fa il triplete giù il cappello ad Allegri


----------



## UDG (13 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sicuramente molto più del Real, che ha fatto una partita (in casa!!!) che definire imbarazzante è poco.



Io parlo della chiampions giocata dalla Juventus. È stata aiutata in tutto per tutto per arrivare in finale


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

ma l'avete vista l'intervista di buffon a fine partita?? a me sembrava tipo dopato da come parlava e da come si muoveva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2015)

Io ho sempre detto che sarebbe stato più bello e più godurioso vederli perdere la finale. Sappiamo quanto si soffre.

Ma la finale è sempre imprevedibile, quindi speravo sinceramente che il Real mi togliesse il pensiero subito.


----------



## Davidinho22 (13 Maggio 2015)

per rispetto al CALCIO, è stato un bene non vedere questo Real in finale.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Maggio 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Io parlo della chiampions giocata dalla Juventus. È stata aiutata in tutto per tutto per arrivare in finale



Hanno avuto molto fortuna. Ma di errori arbitrali, sinceramente ne ho visti pochissimi. Anzi, nella doppia sfida col Real le spintarelle le hanno avute proprio i madridisti.

E aggiungo: hanno fatto le partite che dovevano fare, senza mettere il pullman davanti alla porta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi il modo di giocare della Juventus è da champions? Boh



tipo l'atletico madrid, questo possono fare, non hanno la qualità di barcellona real e bayern


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Comunque per me, a meno di cose clamorose, ci sarà un epilogo simile all'Italia di Prandelli negli europei. Mi ricorda molto quell'andamento, piuttosto che quello dell'inter di mou.


----------



## UDG (13 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Hanno avuto molto fortuna. Ma di errori arbitrali, sinceramente ne ho visti pochissimi. Anzi, nella doppia sfida col Real le spintarelle le hanno avute proprio i madridisti.



Riguarda il rigore regalato a morata e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Lo posso continuare a ripetere per sempre allegri quest' anno sta facendo bene lo devo dire ma rimane un allenatore mediocre . L'ho sempre pensato e non cambio idea .



Non pensi che sia mediocre, tu lo odi, punto. Perché dati alla mano non può essere mediocre neanche lontanamente, perché se lo è lui il 90% degli allenatori ha sbagliato mestiere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma sbaglio o adesso sarà spostata la finale di coppa italia?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

_Allegri non capisce un cass (cit.)_ 

Che rosicamento. 

Comunque è destino che Max alzi quella coppa e mi gira le scatole perché non avessimo distrutto la rosa avrebbe potuto alzarla con noi. Ad oggi è indiscutibilmente tra i migliori allenatori d'Europa e dopo aver distrutto tatticamente Klopp e Ancelotti adesso nella partita secca ridicolizzerà Enrique. La Juventus non è favorita, ma strafavorita.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E come si sapeva, queste partite dentro-fuori sono sempre apertissime. Altro che "dove volete che vadano"



Soprattutto se dall'altra parte c'è Ancelotti...


----------



## BianconeroVero (13 Maggio 2015)

Finale <3


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Brocco Brocchi si è già portato avanti col lavoro. Ha già iniziato a fare l'opinionista televisivo dell'ovvio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Soprattutto se dall'altra parte c'è Ancelotti...



Nulla di più vero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Maggio 2015)

Real Madrid imbarazzante, James e Bale da galera


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2015)

ancelotti merita l'esonero immediato, punto.


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ancelotti merita l'esonero immediato, punto.



.


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2015)

Andiamo a Berlino!!! Incredibile, non lo avrei mai immaginato, MAI! Sono orgoglioso della mia squadra, siamo riusciti ad eliminare i campioni in carica.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Maggio 2015)

Come previsto, Ancelotti è l'ultimo allenatore al mondo in grado di preparare questo genere di partite, e la juventus nel doppio confronto non ha avuto nulla da invidiare al Real Madrid.
Certo che veder giocare i Blancos mi spingerebbe a elaborare parecchie riflessioni sul calcio moderno e sul reale valore di alcuni giocatori. Per ora mi limiterò a spolverare il termine "sopravalutati".
p.s. nessuna rivalsa, anche perchè avrei tanto voluto aver torto, ma ora lo posso dire che la juventus vincerà la champions perchè è il suo anno e perchè è più squadra oppure siete convinti che il Barcellona gliene farà 5 nei primi 10 minuti?


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Comunque, a parte tutto, se vendi Di Maria (che era il braccio destro di Ronaldo) per prendere sto Rodriguez (che sarà pure un "fenomeno" come dicono tutti, ma a me sembra un giocatore bravo e niente più) significa che un pò te le vai a cercare.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come previsto, Ancelotti è l'ultimo allenatore al mondo in grado di preparare questo genere di partite, e la juventus nel doppio confronto non ha avuto nulla da invidiare al Real Madrid.
> Certo che veder giocare i Blancos mi spingerebbe a elaborare parecchie riflessioni sul calcio moderno e sul reale valore di alcuni giocatori. Per ora mi limiterò a spolverare il termine "sopravalutati".
> p.s. nessuna rivalsa, anche perchè avrei tanto voluto aver torto, ma ora lo posso dire che la juventus vincerà la champions perchè è il suo anno e perchè è più squadra oppure siete convinti che il Barcellona gliene farà 5 nei primi 10 minuti?



Ah ti vanti di aver avuto ragione ? Magari avrai tirato le macumbe a Bale.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E sacchi che proprio quest'anno aveva detto "quando vincerai una champions allora potrai venirmi a fare da lezione o roba del genere"
> 
> Comunque, un certo Ferguson diceva che Allegri era un grande allenatore.. quest'anno fa il triplete giù il cappello ad Allegri


 Mi dispiace ma io allegri come un grande allenatore non riesco proprio a digerirlo.
Pure deschamps é andato in finale di champions..eppure non cambia....il real sprecone e nella prima partita senza uomini chiave .Stasera benzema ha fatto un gran primo tempo e il real si é mangiato il mondo è giustamente é stato punito.bale imbarazzante.
A me sincero sta sulle scatole solo per allegri,dei gobbi poco mi frega...dopo l Inter può credere di vincerla chiunque...
Comunque onore a loro,perché anche se non campioni assoluti sono tutti giocatori con gli attributi...da chiellini,marchisio vi dal ecc...noi invece abbiamo 11 pipponi senza orgoglio e rispetto pre la maglia che indossano.


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _Allegri non capisce un cass (cit.)_
> 
> Che rosicamento.
> 
> Comunque è destino che Max alzi quella coppa e mi gira le scatole perché non avessimo distrutto la rosa avrebbe potuto alzarla con noi. Ad oggi è indiscutibilmente tra i migliori allenatori d'Europa e dopo aver distrutto tatticamente Klopp e Ancelotti adesso nella partita secca ridicolizzerà Enrique. La Juventus non è favorita, ma strafavorita.



ma la rosa di quel milan non è minimamente paragonabile a sta juve.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ancelotti merita l'esonero immediato, punto.



Penso che non lo facciano manco salire sul pullman stasera.


----------



## malos (13 Maggio 2015)

Di certo Allegri ha molta esperienza con il Barcellona, io non sottovaluterei questo aspetto. Per me sarà una finale molto tirata.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma la rosa di quel milan non è minimamente paragonabile a sta juve.



Quella pre-2012 ? Non lo so, non c'era una gran differenza.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2015)

Avete ancora dei dubbi sul fatto che la Juve vincerà la coppa?
E' destino, punto e basta.
Se al 94° della finale il risultato fosse in parità la palla entrerebbe nella porta del Barcellona da sola.
Detto ciò, la Juve ha meritato di andare in finale.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

solo Messi può impedire l'inevitabile... 
comunque CR7 una pietà incredibile... in Italia non farebbe più di un Matri


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> solo Messi può impedire l'inevitabile...
> comunque CR7 una pietà incredibile... in Italia non farebbe più di un Matri



non esageriamo, è che si è limitato a fare la punta soprattutto quando benzema è uscito dal campo e ha perso molto di quello che sa fare giocando in quel modo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quella pre-2012 ? Non lo so, non c'era una gran differenza.



secondo me in attacco e in difesa e nettamente meglio quel milan nesta thiago ibra seedorf pato ecc ecc


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Maggio 2015)

Nota a margine: davvero brutto che Morata che non ha esultato ne all'andata ne al ritorno in occasione dei gol venga fischiato da tutto il pubblico. Questo secondo me influenzerà anche le sue decisioni future in merito alla recompra.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

e sia maledetto anche Sergio Ramos. lui e quel gol a tempo scaduto dell'anno scorso, stasera ha tenuto in gioco i gobbi facendoli vincere. Rosicherà di brutto anche Simeone insieme a Conte.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2015)

Comunque la traversa di James all'andata.. si è capito tutto dai


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me in attacco e in difesa e nettamente meglio quel milan nesta thiago ibra seedorf pato ecc ecc



Sì, la Juve è più forte solo a centrocampo e in porta.


----------



## cremone (13 Maggio 2015)

Il problema del Real è che se CR7 sparisce, non c'è nessuno che fa il numero al posto suo oltre al fatto che manca un centrocampista di quantità e una buona difesa


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, la Juve è più forte solo a centrocampo e in porta.



sisi, ma avevi comunque van bommel seedorf pirlo flamini il primo anno, sulla porta non c'è discussione..


----------



## Juve nel cuore (13 Maggio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Di certo Allegri ha molta esperienza con il Barcellona, io non sottovaluterei questo aspetto. Per me sarà una finale molto tirata.


Bisogna dire che sto Barcellona ha segnato uno strappo abbastanza netto rispetto a quello visto nel periodo 2008-2014. È molto più verticale e simile a quello di Rijkard


----------



## O Animal (13 Maggio 2015)

Brava Juve.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Maggio 2015)

Il Real ha fallito clamorosamente,farsi soffiare una finale così è da fessi.
Ora,io il Barcellona non lo sopporto,ma se riuscirò a liberarmi dallo studio per guardare la finale mi tocca gufare al massimo,perché l'idea di vedere Buffon alzare la gloriosa coppa mi fa annodare lo stomaco.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (13 Maggio 2015)

Leggo di finale meritata della Juve???!!! Ma meritata de che, una squadra che viene dominata dal Monaco ai quarti e che passa in finale segnando un gol fortunoso in mischia d'area..... Bhoooo


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Maggio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire che sto Barcellona ha segnato uno strappo abbastanza netto rispetto a quello visto nel periodo 2008-2014. È molto più verticale e simile a quello di Rijkard



infatti, fosse stato quello di qualche anno fa non avrei avuto il minimo dubbio sulla vittoria della juve in questa champions, questo barcellona con quei tre davanti mi sembra impossibile da fermare, dovrebbe succedere qualcosa di incredibilmente assurdo che temo accadrà..


----------



## Doctore (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quella pre-2012 ? Non lo so, non c'era una gran differenza.



non scherziamo minimamente...avevi thiago/nesta e ibra fine.
Alla juve hai buffon,pogba,vidal,marchisio,tevez,barzagli,chiellini,ottimi prospetti come pereyra,morata,gente di esperienza come evra,dirigenti capaci e non rintronati come galliani


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Peccato che il Barcellona abbia una squadra della madonna e un attacco del signore pagato e stipendiato a fior di milioni, mentre la Juve di campioni ne ha uno per reparto al massimo
> 
> Dai su



Con tutto il rispetto, non mi far ridere per favore. Tu e tutti quelli che hanno rivalutato Allegri, hanno il dovere morale di fare lo stesso con Luis Enrique o se no risultate ipocriti e incoerenti. Il Barcellona non rischia di fare il Triplete dai tempi di Guardiola. Dopo di lui hanno fallito : Il compianto Tito vilanova e il molto esperto Tata Martino. Avrà una grandissima squadra è vero, ma si merita dei complimenti pure lui. Il barca non ha avuto vita facile come la Juve ha comunque affrontato il Bayern Monaco in semifinale e ora si trova a lottare su tutti e 3 i fronti. Poi la Juve quest'anno non è una squadra così brutta eh. Non è minimamente paragonabile al Real, ma non è di certo il Milan. Su su... Abbiate l'onestà di rivalutare pure il pluri preso in giro Enrique o se no come ho già detto significa che siete semplicemente ipocriti. Perlomeno ai miei occhi. Sia chiaro è solo un mio pensiero, nulla di più, nulla di meno.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Maggio 2015)

ma come? l'asino non ha sbagliato nulla nel preparare la doppia sfida col reak ed è in finale????

si è avverato quello che dissi 4 anni fa....peccato che abbia portato in finale la squadra sbagliata

grandissimo max

ora però perdi la finale e non rompere


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

due parole sui 180 minuti del 3 volte pallone d'oro? non mi va di infierire ma ancora una volta confermato quello che ho sempre pensato su di lui, per lo meno sulla sua ultima versione, al netto dei gol è un giocatore che non riesce ad avere un grosso impatto sulla partita, soprattutto in gare come questa dove non trova le praterie davanti. Ormai non salta più nemmeno un birillo...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non scherziamo minimamente...avevi thiago/nesta e ibra fine.
> Alla juve hai buffon,pogba,vidal,marchisio,tevez,barzagli,chiellini,ottimi prospetti come pereyra,morata,gente di esperienza come evra,dirigenti capaci e non rintronati come galliani



Buffon e Pogba possono starci, Vidal vale un Boateng in forma e in voglia, Tevez varrebbe Ibra (ma è anche vero che in Champions non è mai andato bene), Barzagli e Chiellini<<<<<Nesta e Thiago, gli altri sono buoni ma sono giocatori non di primo piano. Poi la differenza sta nella dirigenza, ovviamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> due parole sui 180 minuti del 3 volte pallone d'oro? non mi va di infierire ma ancora una volta confermato quello che ho sempre pensato su di lui, per lo meno sulla sua ultima versione, al netto dei gol è un giocatore che non riesce ad avere un grosso impatto sulla partita, soprattutto in gare come questa dove non trova le praterie davanti. Ormai non salta più nemmeno un birillo...



E' comunque stato uno dei meno peggio stasera. Poi io non lo amo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Maggio 2015)

La Juve ha strameritato sui 180 minuti, il Real è stato deludente per merito della Juve


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Maggio 2015)

Che goduria, dopo il gol di Ronaldo non ci credevo piú. Questa é una stagione da incorniciare, aldilá di come andrá a finire a Berlino.



Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ancelotti dovrebbe vergognarsi per esser uscito contro una squadra come la Juve allenata da uno come allegri. Ora forza barca. Luigino Enrico sbatti fuori i gobbi dai. Sarebbe divertente... Tutti rivalutano allegri ma non Luis Enrique. Coerenza?


Enrique ha Neymar-Suarez-Messi-Iniesta, ma di cosa stiamo parlando, scusa? Di suo non ci vedo nulla. D'altra parte invece, con la rosa della Juve, essere arrivati in finale é un capolavoro! Allegri ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro, non solo non ha rotto il giocattolo, anzi é riuscito addirittura a migliorarlo....alla faccia di Conte.


----------



## UDG (13 Maggio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Leggo di finale meritata della Juve???!!! Ma meritata de che, una squadra che viene dominata dal Monaco ai quarti e che passa in finale segnando un gol fortunoso in mischia d'area..... Bhoooo



Niente da aggiungere hai detto tutto quello che c'era da dire


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' comunque stato uno dei meno peggio stasera. Poi io non lo amo.



se non era per il rigore e per quel tentativo di passaggio a benzema (cosa buffa è che lì doveva tirare in porta) non mi accorgevo nemmeno della sua presenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, non mi far ridere per favore. Tu e tutti quelli che hanno rivalutato Allegri, hanno il dovere morale di fare lo stesso con Luis Enrique o se no risultate ipocriti e incoerenti. Il Barcellona non rischia di fare il Triplete dai tempi di Guardiola. Dopo di lui hanno fallito : Il compianto Tito vilanova e il molto esperto Tata Martino. Avrà una grandissima squadra è vero, ma si merita dei complimenti pure lui. Il barca non ha avuto vita facile come la Juve ha comunque affrontato il Bayern Monaco in semifinale e ora si trova a lottare su tutti e 3 i fronti. Poi la Juve quest'anno non è una squadra così brutta eh. Non è minimamente paragonabile al Real, ma non è di certo il Milan. Su su... Abbiate l'onestà di rivalutare pure il pluri preso in giro Enrique o se no come ho già detto significa che siete semplicemente ipocriti. Perlomeno ai miei occhi. Sia chiaro è solo un mio pensiero, nulla di più, nulla di meno.



La finale dirà chi tra i due è il migliore. Per me non c'è partita e vincerà Max.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non era per il rigore e per quel tentativo di passaggio a benzema (cosa buffa è che lì doveva tirare in porta) non mi accorgevo nemmeno della sua presenza.



E' vero, quell'occasione è stata clamorosa (strano per un finalizzatore come lui che non abbia concluso), però ha fatto un bel tiro al volo di sinitro, insomma rispetto agli altri qualche cosa l'ha provata (attaccavano solo a sinistra).


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, non mi far ridere per favore. Tu e tutti quelli che hanno rivalutato Allegri, hanno il dovere morale di fare lo stesso con Luis Enrique o se no risultate ipocriti e incoerenti. Il Barcellona non rischia di fare il Triplete dai tempi di Guardiola. Dopo di lui hanno fallito : Il compianto Tito vilanova e il molto esperto Tata Martino. Avrà una grandissima squadra è vero, ma si merita dei complimenti pure lui. Il barca non ha avuto vita facile come la Juve ha comunque affrontato il Bayern Monaco in semifinale e ora si trova a lottare su tutti e 3 i fronti. Poi la Juve quest'anno non è una squadra così brutta eh. Non è minimamente paragonabile al Real, ma non è di certo il Milan. Su su... Abbiate l'onestà di rivalutare pure il pluri preso in giro Enrique o se no come ho già detto significa che siete semplicemente ipocriti. Perlomeno ai miei occhi. Sia chiaro è solo un mio pensiero, nulla di più, nulla di meno.



Io dico soltanto che i due non sono paragonabili nel modo più assoluto perché hanno squadre diversissime. Inoltre Allegri ha fatto benissimo a Cagliari, per metà bene per metà un disastro al Milan e stra bene alla Juve, quindi non è un rivalutare, ha dimostrato di essere un Allenatore capace. Luis Enrique ha fatto ridere alla Roma cercando di portare un calcio che in Italia non può esistere, ma ha fatto bene sia al Celta che ora al Barcellona. Quello che dico io è che con questo Barcellona devi solo fare un disastro per far male, alla Ancelotti quest'anno per dire. Mentre con una Juve che viene da ennemila scudetti consecutivi trovare ancora la fame di vittorie con giocatori che avrebbero dato anche l'ano a Conte è tutt'altra cosa!


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

leggo su twitter che Bale è stato aggredito fuori dallo stadio e sarebbe in ospedale


----------



## Torros (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> due parole sui 180 minuti del 3 volte pallone d'oro? non mi va di infierire ma ancora una volta confermato quello che ho sempre pensato su di lui, per lo meno sulla sua ultima versione, al netto dei gol è un giocatore che non riesce ad avere un grosso impatto sulla partita, soprattutto in gare come questa dove non trova le praterie davanti. Ormai non salta più nemmeno un birillo...



ma infatti è lo stesso tipo di giocatore che è Neymar, stesso tipo di critiche che ho fatto io.


----------



## hiei87 (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ah ti vanti di aver avuto ragione ? Magari avrai tirato le macumbe a Bale.



vantare no dai, però tutte le volte che dico che questo è il loro anno, arriva qualcuno a dirmi che al prossimo turno ne prenderanno 6, quindi chiedevo il permesso per poterlo continuare a dire 
Comunque Bale non ha bisogno di macumbe, è già imbarazzante di suo. E io che lo consideravo un figlioccio, per averlo scoperto in un lontano FM, quando ancora aveva le orecchie stile dumbo e i denti da latte....
Comunque dopo stasera propongo il TSO immediato per i prossimi che, dopo la cinquina al Getafe di turno, diranno che CR7 è più forte di Messi o di Ronaldo quello vero.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Maggio 2015)

Finale meritata per la voglia ch aveva la Juve rispetto al Real. La finale è sempre un'incognita ma sulla carta il Barcellona è ovviamente 4590 scalini sopra. Vedremo come andrà


----------



## Juve nel cuore (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> leggo su twitter che Bale è stato aggredito fuori dallo stadio e sarebbe in ospedale


Si meriterebbero di non vincere più nulla fino alla fine dei loro giorni. 
Non bisognerebbe nemmeno chianarli tifosi, sono dei viziati e basta


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La finale dirà chi tra i due è il migliore. Per me non c'è partita e vincerà Max.



Dai, c'è talmente tanta differenza tra le due squadre che se il Barcellona vincesse sarebbe solo ordinaria amministrazione, se invece vincesse la Juve sarebbe un'impresa assurda, molto più di quella di stasera.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Maggio 2015)

un po rosico perché va a finire che la giuve fa il triplete... ma ormai il calcio é cosi, bisogno sapere "perdere". Faccio i complimenti (anche se il merito é minimo), ma auguro alla giuve di prenderne 4 dal barça... poi tanto anche se la giuve vince, io ne sarò cmq felice perché ci ho semplicemente scommesso soprà..


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Si meriterebbero di non vincere più nulla fino alla fine dei loro giorni.
> Non bisognerebbe nemmeno chianarli tifosi, sono dei viziati e basta



Su questo ti dò ragione di certo. I tifosi della juve (in generale, quelli che conosco) non mi stanno simpatici (eufemismo) ma questi sono feccia proprio.


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> leggo su twitter che Bale è stato aggredito fuori dallo stadio e sarebbe in ospedale



.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (13 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Che goduria, dopo il gol di Ronaldo non ci credevo piú. Questa é una stagione da incorniciare, aldilá di come andrá a finire a Berlino.
> 
> 
> Enrique ha Neymar-Suarez-Messi-Iniesta, ma di cosa stiamo parlando, scusa? Di suo non ci vedo nulla. D'altra parte invece, con la rosa della Juve, essere arrivati in finale é un capolavoro! Allegri ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro, non solo non ha rotto il giocattolo, anzi é riuscito addirittura a migliorarlo....alla faccia di Conte.



Scusa ma secondo te, la mentalità vincente che la Juve ha adesso, quella di non buttare ma via un pallone e giocarla sempre ( tranne ovviamente contro squadre più forti e che pressano alte) chi l'ha data? È palese che il merito di allegri è quello di non aver cambiato nulla rispetto al lavoro fatto da Conte nei tre anni precedenti. Tutto questo grandissimo lavoro non c'è lo vedo, eccetto ovviamente la gestione del gruppo che si è rivelata ottima.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Dai, c'è talmente tanta differenza tra le due squadre che se il Barcellona vincesse sarebbe solo ordinaria amministrazione, se invece vincesse la Juve sarebbe un'impresa assurda, molto più di quella di stasera.



pensate quello che volete ma vincerà la Juventus. Purtroppo.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> leggo su twitter che Bale è stato aggredito fuori dallo stadio e sarebbe in ospedale



Avrebbero dovuto aggredire quelli che lo hanno "pompato"


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Maggio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Scusa ma secondo te, la mentalità vincente che la Juve ha adesso, quella di non buttare ma via un pallone e giocarla sempre ( tranne ovviamente contro squadre più forti e che pressano alte) chi l'ha data? È palese che il merito di allegri è quello di non aver cambiato nulla rispetto al lavoro fatto da Conte nei tre anni precedenti. Tutto questo grandissimo lavoro non c'è lo vedo, eccetto ovviamente la gestione del gruppo che si è rivelata ottima.



avete i paraocchi, sia quando dite che è merito di conte sia quando dite che Allegri non ha fatto nulla... la juve di conte e quella di allegri sono due squadre completamente diverse, chiedere agli stessi giocatori della juventus. entrambe hanno pregi e difetti, ma sono due squadre COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSE


----------



## Torros (13 Maggio 2015)

Cmq me l'aspettavo, il Real è una squadra sbilanciata che gioca con 3 trequartisti a centrocampo. Fase di interdizione nulla e le difficoltà contro una squadra di questo livello vengono sempre fuori in queste condizioni.

le mie pagelle
Juve
Buffon 6,5 
Lichtsteiner 5 Marcelo lo ha asfaltato
Chiellini 5
Bonucci 6 
Evra 6.5 
Pirlo 4,5
Vidal 7
Marchisio 6,5
Pogba 7
Morata 6,5
Tevez 5


Real Madrid
Casillas 7 ha evitato l'imbarcata
Ramos 5.5
Varane 5.5
Carvajal 6
Marcelo 6.5
Kroos 7
James 6
Isco 6
Ronaldo 4
Bale 5
Benzema 6


----------



## Morghot (13 Maggio 2015)

dio santo gli incubi... chiellini che alza la coppa, buffon e pirlo... sto male


----------



## juventino (14 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> leggo su twitter che Bale è stato aggredito fuori dallo stadio e sarebbe in ospedale



Che schifo queste cose. Comunque mi pare che non sia la prima volta che accade. Fossi nel gallese leverei le tende a fine stagione.


----------



## Marchisio89 (14 Maggio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Scusa ma secondo te, la mentalità vincente che la Juve ha adesso, quella di non buttare ma via un pallone e giocarla sempre ( tranne ovviamente contro squadre più forti e che pressano alte) chi l'ha data? È palese che il merito di allegri è quello di non aver cambiato nulla rispetto al lavoro fatto da Conte nei tre anni precedenti. Tutto questo grandissimo lavoro non c'è lo vedo, eccetto ovviamente la gestione del gruppo che si è rivelata ottima.


Conte ha dei meriti, questo é innegabile ma nella sua ultima stagione é stato dannoso. Questo preferisce buttare nel cesso l'europa per superare i 100 punti in italia, ma rendiamoci conto. Poi considerando le sue interviste, era lui il primo a dare una mentalitá perdente (sempre in europa) con quei discorsi dei ristoranti etc.

Allegri inoltre é riuscito a far girare la squadra con la difesa a 4 e ha dato piú libertá a Tevez, come giusto che sia. Il Leccese non si schioda da quel modulo ridicolo neanche a pagarlo. Ancora ricordo il suo 3-5-1-1 con Marchisio dietro la punta, una porcheria mai vista prima alla Juve.

Ha lasciato la Juve (anche malamente) perché convinto di non poter ottenere dei risultati in europa (e per paura di non vincere lo scudetto) e con praticamente la stessa rosa ci é riuscito Allegri ahahahaha, stará rosicando come un pazzo. E lui intanto allena la nazionale piú scarsa della storia, contento lui.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> avete i paraocchi, sia quando dite che è merito di conte sia quando dite che Allegri non ha fatto nulla... la juve di conte e quella di allegri sono due squadre completamente diverse, chiedere agli stessi giocatori della juventus. entrambe hanno pregi e difetti, ma sono due squadre COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSE



per non parlare del fatto che giocare a 3 dietro e giocare e 4 sono due sport completamente diversi
Se Allegri non avesse cambiato nulla rispetto a Conte sarebbe uscito ai gironi o al limite contro il Borussia


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2015)

Di Bale parlatene QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/bale-aggr...artita-contro-la-juve-vt28119.html#post693676


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pensate quello che volete ma vincerà la Juventus. Purtroppo.



può darsi che lo sconto tra tecnici lo vinca Max, ma la partita la vince il Barça.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> può darsi che lo sconto tra tecnici lo vinca Max, ma la partita la vince il Barça.



No. Vincerà la Juventus.
Anzi tra le due finali che devono giocare è decisamente più probabile che perdano la coppa italia


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non scherziamo minimamente...avevi thiago/nesta e ibra fine.
> Alla juve hai buffon,pogba,vidal,marchisio,tevez,barzagli,chiellini,ottimi prospetti come pereyra,morata,gente di esperienza come evra,dirigenti capaci e non rintronati come galliani



van bommel seedorf boateng robinho cassano, un prospetto allora come era pato, certo ora sembra tutto oro la juve, addirittura citi chiellini e barzagli che fanno panchina che sarebbe come se io citassi antonini e abate come livello sinceramente..per me come ha detto mefisto si equivalevano, forse quel milan più campioni che potevano determinare da soli, mentre la juve è molto più squadra..


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> van bommel *seedorf boateng robinho cassano*, un prospetto allora come era *pato*, certo ora sembra tutto oro la juve, addirittura citi chiellini e barzagli che fanno panchina che sarebbe come se io citassi *antonini *e abate come livello sinceramente..per me come ha detto mefisto si equivalevano, forse quel milan più campioni che potevano determinare da soli, mentre la juve è molto più squadra..



dai non scherziamo... seedorf ormai a fine carriera si può paragonare a un pirlo con la differenza che pirlo è in un ruolo in cui può decidere anche giocando da fermo. robinho ahahah. boateng è stato lui solo per una stagione e qualche sprazzo. pato  cassano un giocatore che di certo non avrebbe mai fatto la differenza in Europa... e paragonare i difensori della juventus ad antonini è malafede


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No. Vincerà la Juventus.
> Anzi tra le due finali che devono giocare è decisamente più probabile che perdano la coppa italia



La finale di C. Italia è spostata a mercoledì prossimo. La lazio sarà in mezzo a due partite fondamentali per la Champions, siamo strafavoriti


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dai non scherziamo... seedorf ormai a fine carriera si può paragonare a un pirlo con la differenza che pirlo è in un ruolo in cui può decidere anche giocando da fermo. robinho ahahah. boateng è stato lui solo per una stagione e qualche sprazzo. pato  cassano un giocatore che di certo non avrebbe mai fatto la differenza in Europa... e paragonare i difensori della juventus ad antonini è malafede



tra qualche anno forse saremmo qua a dire che pereyra marchisio morata chiellini e gli altri non erano tutti questi fenomeni che sembrano ora, ci facciamo troppo trascinare dal momento..robinho pato e boateng l'anno dello scudetto li consideravamo in un altra maniera, avevamo una percezione diversa, adesso li consideriamo cessi, le opinioni cambiano in poco tempo, dipende dai momenti..


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tra qualche anno forse saremmo qua a dire che pereyra marchisio morata chiellini e gli altri non erano tutti questi fenomeni che sembrano ora, ci facciamo troppo trascinare dal momento..robinho pato e boateng l'anno dello scudetto li consideravamo in un altra maniera, avevamo una percezione diversa, adesso li consideriamo cessi, le opinioni cambiano in poco tempo, dipende dai momenti..



morata ha già vinto una CL e va per la seconda, marchisio e chiellini già 4 scudetti.
pato, robinho e boateng 1 scudetto

insomma se parliamo di momenti quelli buoni dei nostri sono stati assai brevi


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> La finale di C. Italia è spostata a mercoledì prossimo. La lazio sarà in mezzo a due partite fondamentali per la Champions, siamo strafavoriti



non ho detto che la perdete, ho detto che se dovete perdere una delle due perdete la coppa italia (un po' come la supercoppa)
ma ora che me lo fai notare, sono più propenso a dire che il triplete è praticamente scontato


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> morata ha già vinto una CL e va per la seconda, marchisio e chiellini già 4 scudetti.
> pato, robinho e boateng 1 scudetto
> 
> insomma se parliamo di momenti quelli buoni dei nostri sono stati assai brevi



insomma robinho ha vinto di più ma lasciamo stare, boateng è quello che faceva il gol portandosela col tacco col barcellona roba che se lo avesse fatto pogba in un palcoscenico del genere come la champions valeva subito 250 milioni, tutto è opinabile, le cose cambiano sempre in fretta, pato doveva diventare uno dei giocatori più forti al mondo, era una roba spaventosa e poi improvvisamente è diventato un cesso..


----------



## cremone (14 Maggio 2015)

Colpa di Perez anche più di Ancelotti, ha distrutto una squadra vincente a causa della sua ossesione per il marketing


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2015)

Per la finale c'è il topic apposito: *Juventus - Barcellona: Finale Champions. 6 Giugno 20:45. Tv Canale 5*


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Maggio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Colpa di Perez anche più di Ancelotti, ha distrutto una squadra vincente a causa della sua ossesione per il marketing



concordo, ma la politica del club è questa purtroppo, ancelotti anzi stava facendo qualcosa di fantastico, era riuscito a trovare un grandissimo equilibrio dove era impossibile, l'infortunio di modric ha cambiato tutto


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Maggio 2015)

Complimenti alla Juventus.. la oddio ma giocare una finale di champions non e poca roba credo adesso si puo dire che hanno fatto una stagione straordinaria


----------



## Iblahimovic (14 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ancelotti merita l'esonero immediato, punto.



Non è una sorpresa. Deportivo, Istanbul, ha resuscitato l Inter quando era al chelsea e adesso pure la Juve


----------



## James Watson (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> avete i paraocchi, sia quando dite che è merito di conte sia quando dite che Allegri non ha fatto nulla... la juve di conte e quella di allegri sono due squadre completamente diverse, chiedere agli stessi giocatori della juventus. entrambe hanno pregi e difetti, ma sono due squadre COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSE



Quoto, volerlo negare vuol dire essere in malafede. Ma qui c'è gente che piuttosto che scrivere "forse su Allegri ci eravamo non dico sbagliati ma avevamo esagerato decisamente" si venderebbe pure la madre. La juve la odio, ma sono davvero molto contento per Max, e da un lato spero che veramente arrivi il triplete (almeno gli interisti la smettono di usarlo come un mantra)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> avete i paraocchi, sia quando dite che è merito di conte sia quando dite che Allegri non ha fatto nulla... la juve di conte e quella di allegri sono due squadre completamente diverse, chiedere agli stessi giocatori della juventus. entrambe hanno pregi e difetti, ma sono due squadre COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSE


Amen. Questa finale è tutta merito di Allegri, il resto è fuffa, Gonte è uscito ai quarti e ai gironi con la stessa squadra.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Maggio 2015)

Ho sempre criticato Allegri definendolo un brocco incapace. [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] lo sa' benissimra credo di dovergli delle scuse.L'avevo detto: "Se sbatte fuoro il Real significa che e' un ottimo allenatore" L'ha fatto e pure meritando,quindi si merita i complimenti.A questo giro ammetto di non averci capito nulla,perche' l'ho sempre reputato un brocco.Uno puo' dire che la Juve ha avuto vita facile in Champions e questo e' vero.Ma sbattere fuori il Real Madrid non si puo' dire che sia aver vita facile.Quindi complimenti a lui.Se vincera' anche la finale,non solo sara' un buon allenatore,ma sara' un grandissimo allenatore.

Ora rispondo a [MENTION=1305]Marchisio89[/MENTION] e a [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION]

Luis Enrique secondo me ha dimostrato di non essere un brocco come sembra.Alla Roma ha fallito?E' vero.Ma anche Allegri ha fallito al Milan,perlomeno l'ultimo anno.Il Barcellona ha un attacco super forte e' vero,ma la difesa e il centrcampo?La difesa non e' piu' quella di Guardiola con un Pique super forte e con un Puyol sublime.Per non parlare di Dani Alves che per quanto sia ancora bravo e' il fratello di quello degli anni di Guardiola.Il centrocampo?Xavi addirittura e' diventato un panchinaro e Iniesta e' calato tantissimo.C'e Rakitic che e' veramente forte.Non dico che Xavi e Iniesta ora siano dei cessi eh,anzi sono ottimi giocatori,ma questo Barcellona nel complesso (guardando tutta la rosa e non solo l'attacco) e' piu' scarso di quello di Guardiola.Eppure Luis Enrique e' li...E' li a rischiar di ri vincere il Triplete.Sta facendo benissimo dove hanno fallito Vilanova e il Tata Martinra a me sta bene tutto,mi sta bene dire che il Barcellona e' una super squadra e tutto quello che volete,ma non si puo' non fare i complimenti a Luis Enrique che sta azzittendo tutti.A inizio anno tutti dicevano che non avrebbe vinto nulla,che il Barca si era suicidato prendendo lui come tecnico etc..Stesse cose che dicevo io della Juve con Allegri,ma non e' cosi.Non e' cosi perche' il Barca non sta solo vincendo la liga...Sta per fare il triplete se la Juve non lo fermera' in finale.
Allegri puo' aver fatto un miracolo con la Juve (anche se la squadra non e' mica scarsa come sembra) ma a suo modo l'ha fatto pure Luis Enrique,magari non quanto Allegri,ma di certo non si merita l'etichetta di brocco.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (14 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> avete i paraocchi, sia quando dite che è merito di conte sia quando dite che Allegri non ha fatto nulla... la juve di conte e quella di allegri sono due squadre completamente diverse, chiedere agli stessi giocatori della juventus. entrambe hanno pregi e difetti, ma sono due squadre COMPLETAMENTE DIVERSE



Rispondo e chiudo qua, io non ho assolutamente i paraocchi perchè di allegri e la Juve mi interessa ben poco, sto solo esprimendo la mia opinione sul fatto che si sta prendendo i meriti di qualcun altro, ma questa è la mia opinione, sei libero di pensarla diversamente. Ripeto allegri è un buon tecnico, ma in tre anni di Milan non ha saputo dare un'identità di gioco alla squadra e sono convinto che se fosse arrivato nel 2011 alla Juve al posto di conte non avrebbe vinto i 3 scudetti vinti con lui. Poi sul fatto che è stato bravo a cambiare la difesa da 3 e a 4 sono d'accordo, ma finisce lì.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Rispondo e chiudo qua, io non ho assolutamente i paraocchi perchè di allegri e la Juve mi interessa ben poco, sto solo esprimendo la mia opinione sul fatto che si sta prendendo i meriti di qualcun altro, ma questa è la mia opinione, sei libero di pensarla diversamente. Ripeto allegri è un buon tecnico, ma in tre anni di Milan non ha saputo dare un'identità di gioco alla squadra e sono convinto che se fosse arrivato nel 2011 alla Juve al posto di conte non avrebbe vinto i 3 scudetti vinti con lui. Poi sul fatto che è stato bravo a cambiare la difesa da 3 e a 4 sono d'accordo, ma finisce lì.



non c'entra niente con quello che ho detto io... 
ho detto che la juve di conte e di allegri sono due squadre completamente diverse... su quale sia la migliore o quella che gioca meglio ci possono essere differenti opinioni, ma sul fatto che siano diverse no, quindi su questo fatto hai i paraocchi e non perché lo dico io, ma perché lo sanno anche i giocatori della juventus e anche i muri lo sanno. Detto ciò chiudo anche io il discorso.


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2015)

Repice>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>resto del mondo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Maggio 2015)

Juventus che ha meritato la Finale. Hanno giocato uniti sia all'andata che al ritorno.

Real Madrid delusione nel secondo tempo. Negli ultimi 45 minuti non sono mai stati pericolosi. Si salvano solo Marcelo e Kroos.
C.Ronaldo deludente, pericoloso soltanto con un tiro di sinistro nel primo tempo.
Bale da ieri lo odio con tutto il cuore. Oltre ad essere inadatto in Spagna, è negato pure con i piedi! E' solo un cavallo con un dribbling discreto, con un gran tiro e che si sacrifica in copertura.

Al Real Madrid gli sta bene questa sconfitta. Spendono centinaia di milioni all'anno e non hanno preso un sostituto di Modric (tanto da giocare con Ramos a centrocampo!). Mettiamoci anche che giocano ancora con Pepe e Varane centrali...
Casillas dovrebbe andarsene da Madrid se ha un minimo di dignità. E' un portiere finito da anni.

Fossi in Ancelotti andrei dritto al Bayern Monaco che perdere tempo co sti viziati. Il Real è l'ambiente più difficile del mondo.
Poi rido io quando si troveranno un incapace come Allenatore e con 47 attaccanti.


----------



## cremone (15 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Juventus che ha meritato la Finale. Hanno giocato uniti sia all'andata che al ritorno.
> 
> Real Madrid delusione nel secondo tempo. Negli ultimi 45 minuti non sono mai stati pericolosi. Si salvano solo Marcelo e Kroos.
> C.Ronaldo deludente, pericoloso soltanto con un tiro di sinistro nel primo tempo.
> ...



Bale ha sprecato una montagna di occasioni, Benzema ha fatto quello che poteva al rientro dall'infortunio, CR7 inesistente nel secondo tempo dopo un primo tempo non malaccio, peccato per quell'occasione in cui doveva tirare ma l'ha passata ma ultimamente è un pò più altruista e meno egoista del solito, Kroos peggiore in campo...In definitiva al Real manca soprattutto un centrocampista difensivo di qualità che manca dai tempi di Makelele e la responsabilità è di Perez anche se Ancelotti pagherà per tutti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Maggio 2015)




----------

